# Goodbye, my Sweet Georgia Bun



## LuvaBun (Mar 2, 2013)

My sweet little Georgia Bun has gone to The Bridge :sad:
She was with us nearly 4 years, which is a lot longer than anyone thought we would have her, but it still wasn't long enough. In fact she nearly didn't make it here at all, as she was on her way to be euthanised at the Shelter, when Pet_Bunny stepped in and asked them to wait. He phoned me and we brought her home as a friend for Shadow.

Georgia had health problems. She was very overweight when we got her, and had a lump in her stomach, which we thought would cause problems but the only thing it did was to give her a poopy butt. Most days she had to be cleaned, but she accepted it and let us do it.

Georgia was the most quiet, submissive bunny ever. All she wanted from life was nose rubs, treats, and to be loved. And she loved going into the garden - she had her favourite spot under the trees and would sit and watch the birds. Sometimes she blended in so well with the colours, we couldn't see her - something she used to her advantage when we wanted her to come in!

She and Shadow were snuggle buns from the start, and when he went to the Bridge 7 months ago, she became friends with Jester and Bonnie, though I could tell she really missed her partner. She started sleeping under my bed at night, and I really miss hearing her munching on hay, or her little snuffly grunts.

Over the past months, Georgia slowed down a lot - she was coming up to 10 years old. She had a little arthritis, but she could still run around with the others. Things happened quickly. One night she couldn't settle and seemed to be losing the use of her back leg. She would circle, flop, circle and flop again. The next day, she had difficulty seeing, so we took her straight to the vet. An exam showed her sight had gone, and they thought that, because her legs had gone too, that it was neurological. She was stressed, and, because she couldn't see, she was panicky. I couldn't let her suffer like that - I owed her too much. So, we made the hard decision to say 'Goodbye'.

We miss you Georgia - even more than I thought we would. I miss when I go to bed having you dart out from under the bed to see what treats I had for you. I miss your cuddles, and even miss your poopy butt. I hope you and Shadow are racing around at The Bridge together, and that you find a nice spot under a tree. You were such a good girl, and I hope your days with us were happy.

God Bless, my little Cutie Agoutie. We love you!






Hello there!





Kisses for Shadow





Georgia loved the garden





With Jester and Bonnie





Goodbye, my sweet girl. We love you!





Jan


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 2, 2013)

My most heartfelt condolences in the loss of your bunnies both Georgia & her buddy Shadow.


----------



## missyscove (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm sorry. I'm sure she's together with Shadow again.


----------



## Azerane (Mar 2, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, it's wonderful that you could give her the happy life she deserved.


----------



## PaGal (Mar 2, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 3, 2013)

What a good life she had with you.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your little sweetie. Binky free little girl!


----------



## HEM (Mar 3, 2013)

We are sorry for your loss of both Shadow and Georgia
Hopefully, you can take some comfort in knowing that you gave her a great 4 years when she was on the verge of being put down. That is a great thing that you loved her for those years when she possible could have been gone
Georgia and Shadow are back together again and are probably happy to be together again
Binky free Georgia and Shadow


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 4, 2013)

We're so sorry you lost your sweet little girl. She looked a lot like our little Charlene--she was over ten when she passed, but, it's never long enough.:sad:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 23, 2013)

So sorry for the sad news when you came home from the Vet's on a late February 19 to tell me, Georgia had left for Rainbow Bridge. She had the best 4 years any bunny could have with LuvaBun, and now she can join her best friend Shadow who also left too early for the Bridge. :sad:


As I care for the bunnies at the shelter, I tend to spend more time with bunnies who needs work or special attention. As fate presented itself, LuvaBun happened to be at the shelter when George (now Georgia) was admitted to the shelter. When Luvabun mentioned him (her) to me, Georgia was on my watch list. Everyday when I was at the shelter, I would check up on her, give her treats, and take her out for a run. Late one day, as I was about to head home from the shelter, a tech came into the rabbit room and was going to sedate Georgia. I asked what they were doing, and they were about to put her to sleep. I asked them to wait while I spoke to the Vet in charge. The Doctor would give me more time if I knew someone who could consider adopting an older bunny with health problems. I phoned LuvaBun immediately and the rest was history.

I had the pleasure of caring for Georgia at the shelter, and able to visit her numerous times at LuvaBun's home. The greatest pleasure was when I was able to Bunnysit Georgia and her bunnymates when LuvaBun was away or out of town.

Binky Free Little Girl. ink iris:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Go find Shadow sweet Georgia.


----------



## Rabbit_Angel (Mar 23, 2013)

LuvaBun said:


> My sweet little Georgia Bun has gone to The Bridge :sad:
> She was with us nearly 4 years, which is a lot longer than anyone thought we would have her, but it still wasn't long enough. In fact she nearly didn't make it here at all, as she was on her way to be euthanised at the Shelter, when Pet_Bunny stepped in and asked them to wait. He phoned me and we brought her home as a friend for Shadow.
> 
> Georgia had health problems. She was very overweight when we got her, and had a lump in her stomach, which we thought would cause problems but the only thing it did was to give her a poopy butt. Most days she had to be cleaned, but she accepted it and let us do it.
> ...


I don't know if this is necessary or not but i'm actually crying. Just looking at the pictures....it says a 1000 words and from my view she seemed like a joy, an angel. And we know that she is in a better place, hopping around  i send my condolences to you and whoever else is staying with you. Hang in there! :feelbetter: :flowerskiss:


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you all for your lovely replies.

We still miss our little girl. I collected her ashes from the vet, so she is back home with us. It was our regular vet who I saw (she was away when we lost Georgia) and she said she thought Georgia could have had a stroke.

It's still too quiet at night under my bed 

Jan


----------

